# Boston for workers rights!



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm looking at being off the road for a while as I'm helping some people with some worker's rights stuff in Boston. I will still be going between Providence and Boston, but not at the frequency I was looking at. I'm currently taking up French, Spanish, and Portuguese because of the place I'll be working in. ::bookworm:: I'm learning other languages just 'cuz. 

This gig started as a couch surfing thing and turned into a place to stay with a job for a cause. I hit it really lucky! ::cigar:: Some good energy is really smiling on me to have fallen into this opportunity! I love doing things with a cause, and I'm very much about workers rights. AT WILL employment is a fucking scam.::asshat::

I don't know how long this will last, but I'm hoping it will be a while. I travel through couch surfing and shelters, and the last shelter I was in was in Providence. It was a standard shitty shelter with shitty staff, but the clients made it worse. They are always yelling and fighting, and they don't shut up after lights out. ::banghead::I'm way better off with my current situation in Boston. There are 4 room mates, and they have couch surfing guests. They also have a lot of groups meet here, so this place is a hub of information! I don't know if I'm at liberty to say what kind of information, but I'll say it's where I want to be. 

The bad news is Boston is costly! The MBTA is $2.10 one way, but a day pass is $12.50. A week pass is $20, though. I really don't understand that. The nearest food store to me is high... The rent where I'm staying it high for the place that it is. Naturally, pay is low so there are a lot of people working 2, 3 jobs. I might be one of them, soon.::depressed::

I still want to have fun, though! There are some places that i want to see and a lot of food to be eaten! :layful::Boston is much like my home, in that respect. LA and Boston are both very much about food! I'm ok with sitting in this era for a while, and I want my next stop to be Minneapolis!::joyful::


----------



## Tude (Feb 26, 2016)

Ohhhh @highwayman. I will also try to alert him via text as well.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 27, 2016)

Tude said:


> Ohhhh @highwayman. I will also try to alert him via text as well.



Ok, thank you.


----------



## salxtina (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey, that's awesome! Yeah, I could never really get with the Boston pace of life... couch-surfed a couple times there... if you get the chance to visit revere beach, the T goes right there, it's pretty sweet. I'll let you know if I'm making any Boston trips in the next couple weeks. Also: ::cat::


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 2, 2016)

It turns out I'll be leaving Boston. The people that made the offer decided to reneg on it. They said it was for "security reasons" but I think the main host of the house is either embarrassed that I told them I heard them having sex, or doesn't like my overall attitude towards the sexual behavior here and other activity in the house. There was also a different issue with another guest (that just left), and someone they tried to help out a while ago.

But, they offered to pay for my ticket to Minneapolis. I'm hoping they are less likely to go back on that seeing as how it's getting me out of the city and as far away from them as I want to go (for now). 

And, yeah, Boston is terrible. That map is bad enough and it doesn't show how the street will abruptly change names, and go off in any direction. This is what happens when people really don't give a fuck. We joke about that shit online, but when people REALLY HAVE NO FUCKS TO GIVE shit like Boston's layout and streets happen. I'm already prone to getting lost as it is. I don't need any help.


----------

